# Seiko 5 Sports Auto Military - Any Good?



## Tony1951

I'm quite taken with the Seiko 5 Sports Military Auto watches I've seen on Ebay and Amazon.

They are neat and not huge like some. Also the dials look easy to read for my 61 year old eyes and the luminous dials seem a good idea.

Of course while style and readability are important, it is consistency and accuracy that make the watch. My impression is that Seiko Autos have a decent reputation, but I know nothing really. What do you people think of them as machines?


----------



## mrteatime

awesome...cheap...reliable


----------



## Deco

I had one of these a while back & they are a fine watch in appearance and accuracy. Looks great on a Seiko diver strap as well (22mm lug width IIRC).


----------



## jkb89

Definitely gets my vote. :yes:


----------



## jfl7563

brilliant watches,spend some cash on a nice leather strap,set it of a treat


----------



## jfl7563




----------



## jfl7563

heres my military


----------



## Mutley

mrteatime said:


> awesome...cheap...reliable


What he said :yes:


----------



## mellons

seems to fit the bill as a daily beater....nice thing with seikos is there are a few good alternative aftermarket straps out there that can lift value watches to another level (yokobies, watchadoo etc)..


----------



## Tony1951

Thanks for your information people. They do look great. I also like the luminous dial and pointers.

Does the lume work long after dark? I ask because I remember 1950s watches that shone like mad all night long and then later, I had watches that glowed feebly a short while after being exposed to light and then went dark.


----------



## vek

dont know how long they lume for but i agree they are good vfm.


----------



## newwy

Best value watches around in my opinion. They are pretty bomb proof

.


----------



## tothemax

Only minus is size, it's very small, too small for a "military watch".


----------



## Barney12

mrteatime said:


> awesome...cheap...reliable


I agree  Its my every day work watch. Never misses a beat. Cant go wrong at the price.

Barney


----------



## revilo

Just browsing on these forums after being awol for some time - this has spiked me interest too as a daily beater.


----------



## SteveDennis

I bought one recently. Really pleased. Everything I read is positive, and I believe the movement is used in more expensive models in the range (if that is at all relevant).

Recommended.


----------



## zoki

i owned few seiko watches

cant find a fault in them price/quality wise

now my younger brother is all into them belmatics lordomatics and newer and he loves them


----------



## mellons

anyone time one of these movements over 24 hr or 7 days?


----------



## jmm1

They are nice watches , but the only thing, imo, that spoils the look is the 5 on the dial.


----------



## taffyman

great watches for everyday use


----------



## jpjsavage

I like the look of that, even if the dial is a little too busy for my liking. Go for it!


----------



## howie77

Tony, be careful with model numbers when you make your selection, while similar there are some distinctions worth considering.

The model you posted, part of the *SNZG* series - SNZG09, SNZG11, SNZG13, SNZG15, SNZG17 ...

42.5mm case width* with *22*mm lug width, water resistance 100 metres / 10 atm.

Movement is 7s36 - 23 jewel

Seiko's original 'flieger' or military style was the *SNK* series - SNK803, SNK805, SNK807, SNK809 ...

37mm case width with *18*mm lug width, water resistance 30 metres / 3 atm.

Movement is 7s26 - 21 jewel

This series was replaced by the *SNK**H* series - SNK*H*63, SNK*H*65, SNK*H*69

37mm case width with *20*mm lug width, water resistance still - I think - at 30 metres / 3 atm.

Movement is 7s26 - 21 jewel

One other worthy of mention, the *SNK**E* series - SNK*E*57, SNK*E*59, SNK*E*61, SNK*E*63 ...

39mm case width with *20*mm lug width, water resistance 30 metres / 3 atm.

Movement is 7s26 - 21 jewel

*excluding crown...

I think this is more or less correct, hope it some use.


----------



## gametime

these were made to take abuse. love em


----------



## BroDave

I wear one as a beater, very nice watch.


----------



## marillion2

jfl7563 said:


>


I have this version only in the green, its a great little watch, I would recommend, brought mine a couple of years ago from Aisa for Â£38.


----------



## Rob.A32

howie77 said:


> Tony, be careful with model numbers when you make your selection, while similar there are some distinctions worth considering.
> 
> The model you posted, part of the *SNZG* series - SNZG09, SNZG11, SNZG13, SNZG15, SNZG17 ...
> 
> 42.5mm case width* with *22*mm lug width, water resistance 100 metres / 10 atm.
> 
> Movement is 7s36 - 23 jewel
> 
> Seiko's original 'flieger' or military style was the *SNK* series - SNK803, SNK805, SNK807, SNK809 ...
> 
> 37mm case width with *18*mm lug width, water resistance 30 metres / 3 atm.
> 
> Movement is 7s26 - 21 jewel
> 
> This series was replaced by the *SNK**H* series - SNK*H*63, SNK*H*65, SNK*H*69
> 
> 37mm case width with *20*mm lug width, water resistance still - I think - at 30 metres / 3 atm.
> 
> Movement is 7s26 - 21 jewel
> 
> One other worthy of mention, the *SNK**E* series - SNK*E*57, SNK*E*59, SNK*E*61, SNK*E*63 ...
> 
> 39mm case width with *20*mm lug width, water resistance 30 metres / 3 atm.
> 
> Movement is 7s26 - 21 jewel
> 
> *excluding crown...
> 
> I think this is more or less correct, hope it some use.


Howie77 that's great info. I must confess I've been looking at these and spotted the different dial sizes, mfr. codes and movement differences. Now I've seen that some of them for sale show Made in Japan down between the 6, 7 &amp; 8 numbers. Some sellers are saying these are the ones to buy (guess they would!). The main online watch sellers have products without Made in Japan embossed on the dial &amp; presumably the movement. Anyone know if there's a significant difference? Is this just a case of 'grey' imports getting into the country? Where are the ones without Made in Japan made? Any warranty issues with either / or version?


----------



## Rob.A32

Updated for spelling :wallbash:


----------



## Julian Beech

nice watch marillion


----------



## Aid1987

What are these like for keeping time? I've read some reviews that they loose a couple of minutes a day but everyone here raves about them. Also, is there much difference between the one posted by the OP with and the one with the minute timer around the edge of the dial?


----------



## Top Cat

Nice watch indeed, simple clean watches like that can look sporty or smart depending on what strap you choose so they are versatile too.


----------



## MarkF

marillion2 said:


> I have this version only in the green, its a great little watch, I would recommend, brought mine a couple of years ago from Aisa for Â£38.


I'd like one of those, many have slipped through my hands but it's about time I owned another Seiko 5, my "large" period is over so they are now wearable again. I agree about the "5" logo comment, they spoil the watches, especially when they have "busy" dials, like this one............


----------



## Aid1987

I don't mind the '5' on the dial to be honest.


----------



## Aid1987

Oh, and has anyone got any comments/opinions about my question regarding accuracy on the previous page?


----------



## marillion2

Mine does loose, round about 30 seconds a day, no real problem though!


----------



## Aid1987

Thanks Marillion. Its a great looking watch and I can live with it losing 30 seconds or so, I suppose I won't know what it'll be like until I buy my own.


----------



## marillion2

Mine also has the glass "exhibition" back, I have no idea of its standard?


----------



## Aid1987

All the ones I've seen have the glass back, not sure it there is a solid back version. I'm sure one of the many guru's on here will clarify.


----------



## Aid1987

All the ones I've seen have the glass back, not sure it there is a solid back version. I'm sure one of the many guru's on here will clarify.


----------

